# Any genius here can make a Win 7 NVMe USB ISO for me?



## Space Lynx (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't understand, how in the great abyss of the internet world we still do not have a plug and play install for Windows 7 variants with NVMe and USB 3.0 support built into ISO download to run automatically.

I tried it on my own, I suck at this stuff, so I guess Win 10 for life, really wanted Win 7 on my partition to play certain older games on it. I set aside 80GB on my 500GB Samsung 960 EVO specifically for Windows 7, and I have tried all day to follow the steps and I keep messing it up.

Please... there has to be some genius on these forums, Overclock.net forums, Linux world, SOMEWHERE... ; ;  Also, why is this not a thing yet? Win 7 is still vastly popular, boggles my mind.


----------



## blobster21 (Nov 8, 2017)

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25476/Windows-7-USB-3-0-Creator-Utility


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 8, 2017)

blobster21 said:


> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25476/Windows-7-USB-3-0-Creator-Utility



This is amazing, I will use this, but still missing NVMe driver, that is the hard part.


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Nov 8, 2017)

There's no Windows 7 NVMe driver for your motherboard, at least according to MSi's support page


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 8, 2017)

XiGMAKiD said:


> There's no Windows 7 NVMe driver for your motherboard, at least according to MSi's support page



yes but i have seen people use old samsung 950 nvme drivers to install win 7 on any mobo. so why hasnt someone bundled it altogether yet?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 8, 2017)

Be that person and slipstream it in...

Nlite


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 8, 2017)

Next time, try using Google... 
http://forum.notebookreview.com/thr...an-nvme-ssd-from-a-usb-3-0-thumbdrive.783921/


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 8, 2017)

TheLostSwede said:


> Next time, try using Google...
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/thr...an-nvme-ssd-from-a-usb-3-0-thumbdrive.783921/


Already tried it, couldn't figure it out, that is why I said earlier "this is the hard part and can we just get a 'plug and play install of win 7 on nvme usb 3.0'...", those steps is what I was referring to, how about you Google 'not all of us are on your skill level'? You Swedes only got to work 6 hours a day unlike us Finns, but ok cool guy, you keep telling it like it is.


----------



## Flaky (Nov 8, 2017)

XiGMAKiD said:


> There's no Windows 7 NVMe driver for your motherboard, at least according to MSi's support page


NVMe controller is on SSD itself, not motherboard. The driver is provided by SSD manufacturer or is bundled into system (updated win8.1, win10).


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 8, 2017)

@up Exactly.
There is no point in forcing build-in NVMe driver intstallation, unless you have a NVMe drive with no dedicated NVMe drivers.
In most cases (ie. with working USB), you can point installer to correct NVMe driver on pendrive during installation.
Keep in mind, you need UEFI booting for Windows x64 installer to work with NVMe drive (because GPT is required for this to work).

PS. There is no need to have NVMe patch included in installer for this to work (manufacturers NVMe drivers will work regardless of applied NVMe patch on Win 7).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bios updates as of last year are enabling nvme support for certain devices.


----------



## marinexu (Nov 8, 2017)

I had the same problem with an Asrock STX board, trying to create an windows 7 usb instalation disk with asrock utility did not worked, so i a made a second try with gigabyte utility (http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Utility/mb_utility_windowsimagetool.zip ) which has option to include usb drivers and nvme driver in windows 7 instalation usb disk. The small problem is that this utility is only for intel 100, 200 and x299 chipset, but you can try and see if it works with your chipset.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Nov 8, 2017)

That genius is W1zzard
Source:
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/750_SSD_1.2_TB/3.html
Apr 17th, 2015

I will paste here in case something happened to the original:


So...looks as though Windows 7 users are out of luck? Not exactly. I spent a couple days with this problem and figured out a complicated fix, but it does work. You basically want the Windows 8 bootmanager and UEFI loader partition on the drive, which then loads the Windows 7 EFI kernel loader.


Install Windows 7 on a separate HDD/SSD, boot into it and install the Intel NVMe driver. Put that disk away for the moment and have the NVMe SSD as nothing more than a storage device.

Boot off the Windows 8 install USB stick.

Create one big partition spanning the whole drive, minus 100 GB. This big partition will be where Windows 7 will end up. Now, create a second partition with the 100 GB, which will be used as an installation target for Windows 8.

You should also see the UEFI partition and system-restore partition at this point. Leave those alone.

Go through with the Windows 8 installation and boot from Windows 8.

Shut down and install the SSD that has Windows 7 on it.

Format that big partition you made earlier and copy all files from the Windows 7 drive onto it. Windows Explorer won't work, but Robocopy works, so you can also clone the whole partition (not the whole disk), using an imaging tool.

Now, download Visual BCD Editor and add a Windows 7 loader to the "Loaders" section.

In Visual BCD Editor, set ApplicationDevice and BootDevice to the correct partition, probably D:.

Change ApplicationPath to "\windows\system32\winload.efi". The efi at the end is the important part.

Save and reboot, but keep the Windows 7 SSD installed.

Windows will boot now, but it will boot from the D: partition and not C:.

Fix the issue by using regedit to go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\MountedDevices and swap the entries for \DosDevices\C: and \DosDevices\D: (just rename the key names).

Power off and remove the Windows 7 SSD. Done!

You can now delete the Windows 8 partition and expand the Windows 7 partition to use the space.


----------



## HD64G (Nov 8, 2017)

I would just install windows 7 in another disk and clone it to the NVMe one afterwards. Just saying.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 8, 2017)

Switch to 10


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 8, 2017)

marinexu said:


> I had the same problem with an Asrock STX board, trying to create an windows 7 usb instalation disk with asrock utility did not worked, so i a made a second try with gigabyte utility (http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Utility/mb_utility_windowsimagetool.zip ) which has option to include usb drivers and nvme driver in windows 7 instalation usb disk. The small problem is that this utility is only for intel 100, 200 and x299 chipset, but you can try and see if it works with your chipset.



This worked!!!! Thank you a ton!!! woot


----------

